# WTB Murray Eliminator 5 Speed Mark Four 24/20 Green/Yellow



## Jersey Shore Mark (May 22, 2013)

*WTB Murray Eliminator 24/20  5 Speed*




 I`m new to the group,and this is my first post.
I`m looking for a 5 Speed , 24/20 , Murray Eliminator.These were the Mark-1,F-3,and F-5.I would also take a Gambles Sidewinder... Any help or leads would be greatly appreciated. Looking for a nice complete bike....i just don`t have the time right now for a project bike.

Thanks !!
  Mark


----------



## frankster41 (May 22, 2013)

*Chainguard*

I have a chainguard if you need one.

Frank


----------



## Jaxon (May 23, 2013)

They pop up on ebay from time to time. One just sold but was a 24 x 24 bike for 510 dollars. They didn't come with the pretzel bars but all dealers sold them. The pretzel bars run around 150 dollars when they pop up. I will keep a eye out for you.


----------



## Jersey Shore Mark (May 23, 2013)

Looks like i mistakenly combined two different bikes into one. Is there anyway to delete my last post? I guess the correct bike i`m looking for would be a would be a 1969 Eliminator Mark One,or F3 Eliminator (also 1969),or a 1970 F5 Eliminator...or the Sidewinder Five. All 24 X 20 bikes.....Any color! 5-Speed of course.


----------

